# Mo' money, mo' problems



## Verse

Salve a tutti, nel romanzo (USA) per ragazzi che sto traducendo, c'è questo scambio di battute:

A: “Life isn’t a fairy tale.”
B: “And you know what they say,” she chimed in. “Mo’ money, mo’ problems.”
A: “Well, _that_ was embarrassing to hear you say that, so I’m good.” 

A e B sono due nobili fanciulle e stanno rispondendo a C, un amico di bassa estrazione sociale meravigliato nello scoprire che "anche i ricchi piangono" .

I miei dubbi sono i seguenti: 
1) "Mo' money, mo' problems" è solo una canzone di Notorius B.I.G. o è un modo di dire precedente la canzone? 
2) Cosa c'è d'imbarazzante in questa frase? 

Specifico che A è una ragazza molto alla mano, mentre B è un po' più snob.

Grazie!


----------



## curiosone

Ciao Verse  

"Mo' money, mo' problems" simply means "More money, more problems."  Notorius didn't invent it.
However the the pronunciation of *Mo' *instead of *More *is almost a "Black English" or "White Trash" accent, which both A and B evidently consider to be of "bassa estrazione sociale."  

I immagine that B did it deliberately - and since you say she was a bit snob, it was probably a subtle way of snubbing C.  I guess A (alla mano) was embarassed by the obvious snub.  I don't know (from the context provided) if C even realized she was being snubbed.


----------



## rrose17

I think it could also simply be that B was trying to be "hip" and use street language which A found embarrassing that she would even try.


----------



## Verse

Grazie! Quindi dovrò trovare il modo di tradurlo... ammetto che speravo si trattasse di una citazione


----------



## london calling

Verse said:


> Grazie! Quindi dovrò trovare il modo di tradurlo... ammetto che speravo si trattasse di una citazione


Perché non in dialetto? Non so come direste a Roma, ma in napoletano potrebbe essere  _cchiu sordi, cchiu guai_, per esempio.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Perché non in dialetto? Non so come direste a Roma, ma in napoletano potrebbe essere  _cchiu sordi, cchiu guai_, per esempio.


I like that suggestion!


----------



## Matrap

london calling said:


> Perché non in dialetto? Non so come direste a Roma, ma in napoletano potrebbe essere  _cchiu sordi, cchiu guai_, per esempio.



E come si fa a far parlare il dialetto, di qualsiasi regione d'Italia, a dei personaggi di un romanzo americano? Provocherebbe un effetto straniante nel lettore...


----------



## Verse

Matrap said:


> E come si fa a far parlare il dialetto, di qualsiasi regione d'Italia, a dei personaggi di un romanzo americano? Provocherebbe un effetto straniante nel lettore...



Sì, non è possibile. Si tratta di troll del minnesota... sarebbe ridicolo farli parlare in dialetto


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 

_Più grana/o, più rogne _?

Lì per lì m'era venuto "più grana, più grane", ma sembra più una battuta che altro.


----------



## You little ripper!

Matrap said:


> E come si fa a far parlare il dialetto, di qualsiasi regione d'Italia, a dei personaggi di un romanzo americano? Provocherebbe un effetto straniante nel lettore...





Verse said:


> Sì, non è possibile. Si tratta di troll del minnesota... sarebbe ridicolo farli parlare in dialetto


'Black English' is a dialect of English, and if this is what it is, then I don't see why a dialect that most Italians understand wouldn't work.


----------



## Verse

You little ripper! said:


> 'Black English' is a dialect of English, and if this is what it is, then I don't see why a dialect that most Italians understand wouldn't work.



Quella di usare un dialetto in traduzione è una scelta molto delicata, perché fa vacillare la sospensione dell'incredulità. Il lettore è disposto a "credere" che dei ragazzini americani parlino in italiano, ma sarebbe sorpreso e straniato se quegli stessi ragazzini parlassero in un dialetto italiano. Soprattutto se l'occorrenza di frasi dialettali è molto bassa, come nel mio caso (si tratterebbe dell'UNICA frase in dialetto di tutto il romanzo).

Alla fine, comunque, ho optato per la battuta che avevo usato all'inizio "Anche i ricchi piangono", che mi sembra sufficientemente imbarazzante 

Il "più grana, più grane" di Pat mi piace! Ma non è ridicolo, non spiegherebbe l'imbarazzo di A.


----------



## curiosone

You little ripper! said:


> 'Black English' is a dialect of English, and if this is what it is, then I don't see why a dialect that most Italians understand wouldn't work.



According to my linguistics professor, "Black English" is the ONLY dialect of English.  However "Mo'" isn't so much dialect, as a question of pronunciation.  Many southerners say "Mo'" - however in standard American it isn't considered particularly educated.

If this were a movie, I'd say to go ahead with a phrase in dialect (or with a strong regional accent), because I've seen so many films dubbed in Italian, where strong regional accents were used to indicate someone of "working class."

Perhaps an obvious colloquialism would work, here (maybe in veneto?  like Donald Duck?)
_
"Ostrega! Me misero, me povero!"_


----------



## london calling

Verse said:


> Sì, non è possibile. Si tratta di troll del minnesota... sarebbe ridicolo farli parlare in dialetto


Ancora più ridicolo è farli parlare un italiano perfetto...voi non avete idea come mi sento quando sento i doppiaggi italiani dei film in lingua inglese! Spesso sono ridicoli....Bisogna tradurre non solo il significato ma anche il registro ( a tutti i livelli). Vi do un esempio: _Filumena Martorana_ è stato tradotto in inglese e ha avuto tantissimo sucesso a teatro: parlavano con un fortissimo accento del nord e utilizzavano anche parole dialettali.

Cercate di immaginare Verdone doppiato come un lord inglese...

Hello Curio and YRL: I see we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## Verse

Indubbiamente bisogna valutare caso per caso. Il mio è un romanzo, comunque, non un film (né una pièce)!

P.S.:
LC, non volevo essere offensiva, mi ha fatto veramente ridere pensare a questa marchesina tutta elegante che vive in Minnesota e dice qualcosa tipo: "Più sordi più magagne"


----------



## london calling

Verse said:


> Indubbiamente bisogna valutare caso per caso. Il mio è un romanzo, comunque, non un film (né una pièce)!


Non cambia molto, secondo me. Il "registro" va sempre tradotto, se no falsi totalmente il senso dell'originale.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti,
forse basterebbe trovare un'espressione italiana un po' più colloquiale/di strada... oppure un proverbio.
Sul net ne ho trovati alcuni che potrebbero rendere l'idea, sicuramente ce ne sono anche altri:
- L'oro serve a far corone e a indorare pillole 
- Un grammo di fortuna vale più di una libbra d'oro. 
- La ricchezza è come il letame: accumulata puzza, sparsa ingrassa
- Senza soldi non si fa la guerra


EDIT: Oppure un aforisma: 

- Uomo povero ha i giorni lunghi (Giovanni Verga)
- Il denaro è la radice di tutti i mali (pare stia scritto nella Bibbia..)


----------



## Verse

london calling said:


> Non cambia molto, secondo me. Il "registro" va sempre tradotto, se no falsi totalmente il senso dell'originale.



Sicuramente. Ma inserire una frase in dialetto sarebbe davvero una scelta azzardata, nel mio caso. Piuttosto, si potrebbe pensare a una frase gergale, senza particolari connotazioni regionali... (sì, appunto: leggo ora il commento di nunou)


----------



## london calling

Verse said:


> Sicuramente. Ma inserire una frase in dialetto sarebbe davvero una scelta azzardata, nel mio caso. Piuttosto, si potrebbe pensare a una frase gergale, senza particolari connotazioni regionali... (sì, appunto: leggo ora il commento di nunou)


Sorry, Nunou, ma sarebbe veramente ridicolo tradurre la frase con una cosa di quel genere....I'd roll on the floor laughing.

Un gergo giovanile non dialettale andrebbe bene però, hai ragione.


----------



## Nunou

London...per la verità io stavo già ridendo ...Verga e Bibbia ..però quella della ricchezza e del letame...
Ad ogni modo, era solo per fare degli esempi, nel senso che non bisogna fossilizzarsi su "soldi/guai"....
Il vero guaio è che di solito i giovani non associano i guai ai soldi...e "grana/grano", già detto da Pat, è l'unico termine con scarsa connotazione regionale. Piccioli rimanda alla Sicilia, sghei al Veneto...

Magari limitarsi a dire "_Mi_.....troppi soldi sono anche *c*_avol_*i* amari!
Boh...mai avuto questo tipo di problema...


----------



## Verse

Nunou said:


> ...mai avuto questo tipo di problema...


Lasciamo perdere, guarda 

Sennò una cosa infantile-onomatopeica tipo "troppi dindi fanno la bua"? Imbarazzante lo è di sicuro 
Il problema è che il gergo adolescenziale è quasi sempre connotato in senso dialettale. 
Pensavo anche che sempre più "gggiovani" usano anglicismi (mi viene in mente il "ci vediamo alla steiscion", di minettiana memoria). In questo caso però, è tosta. Money è uncountable, impossibile mettergli davanti un articolo...


----------



## You little ripper!

curiosone said:


> According to my linguistics professor, "Black English" is the ONLY dialect of English.  However "Mo'" isn't so much dialect, as a question of pronunciation.


I think a lot of people would disagree with him. 

List of dialects of the English language



> However "Mo'" isn't so much dialect, as a question of pronunciation.


The fact that the word is abbeviated that way when _written_ slots it into the category of dialect, in my opinion.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Verse said:


> Pensavo anche che sempre più "gggiovani" usano anglicismi (mi viene in mente il "ci vediamo alla steiscion", di minettiana memoria). In questo caso però, è tosta. Money è uncountable, impossibile mettergli davanti un articolo...



Beh, un "gggiovane" italiano potrebbe farlo, perché no? _Il money porta sfiga. I money portano sfiga. I money sono una sfiga /sfighe.

_('sti ragazzini oggi scaricano "le song" da "aitun". Io ci esco pazza )


----------



## Nunou

Verse said:


> Lasciamo perdere, guarda
> 
> Sennò una cosa infantile-onomatopeica tipo "troppi dindi fanno la bua"? Imbarazzante lo è di sicuro
> Il problema è che il gergo adolescenziale è quasi sempre connotato in senso dialettale.



Sai cosa mi viene in mente? Più che sulla parola soldi si dovrebbe giocare sul "di più/troppi".
Magari basta un semplice "Un _sacco_ di soldi, un _sacco_ di guai / un sacco di soldi portano un sacco/una montagna di guai(probbblèmi)" 
Fa tanto "Verdone" ma resta comunque un'espressione completamente italiana. 
Rileggendo il tuo post iniziale e le nostre considerazioni sul fatto di "non aver mai avuto questo tipo di problema", penso che l'imbarazzo sia piuttosto dovuto al "concetto espresso" e non tanto al modo in cui era stato pronunciato. B non è imbarazzata dal "MO.." ma dall'associazione soldi-problemi. Un modo come un'altro di dire che per lei (che li ha) i soldi non sono mai stati causa di guai/problemi. 
Ciao.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Amici cari,

ma siamo sicuri che l'ultima battuta (vedi #1) contenga proprio due _that_?
E se fosse così, me ne spiegate il senso? Grazie.

GS


----------



## You little ripper!

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Amici cari,
> 
> ma siamo sicuri che l'ultima battuta (vedi #1) contenga proprio due _that_?
> E se fosse così, me ne spiegate il senso? Grazie.
> 
> GS


Giorgio, it's the sort of thing that is occasionally heard in conversation, but totally unnecessary.  _Well, to hear you say that was embarrassing...../Well it was embarrassing to hear you say that.... _sound so much better.


----------



## ¡Ari!

Secondo me "molta grana, molte grane" suonerebbe benissimo!


----------



## Teerex51

¡Ari! said:


> Secondo me "molta grana, molte grane" suonerebbe benissimo!



_...aaaand the winner is....Ari! _

Well, at least you get _my _vote.


----------



## curiosone

You little ripper! said:


> I think a lot of people would disagree with him.
> 
> List of dialects of the English language
> 
> The fact that the word is abbeviated that way when _written_ slots it into the category of dialect, in my opinion.



Ciao YLR, and thanks for sharing the link.  

By the way, the professor was a "she" - not a "he", and she wasn't even a native English speaker, but French.  And since I was studying in Indiana, she totally confused me when giving examples of sounds corresponding to phonetic symbols, until I realized she was giving me Midwest (Chicago/Indiana) vowel sounds (which weren't mine! ).  

The first thing I learned when I studied linguistics is that linguists are constantly disagreeing among themselves, so one generally chooses which side to agree with.  Even my professor, after specifying that "Black English" is the only real "dialect," because it isn't a regional accent (where the pronunciation changes), but applies African language rules to English (e.g.: "I be" instead of "I am"), then proceeded to tell me I had a "mixed dialect"  because I had alternate ways of pronuncing certain vowels (ranging from my mother's Boston area accent to a Kentucky accent - neither of which had anything to do with a Midwest accent!).

Even the link you provided states that UK and U.S. linguists disagree about the distinction between dialect and accent, and mentions a "general" division between dialects in the British Isles, North America, and Australasia.  Which in my opinion still makes no sense, because I certainly wouldn't group Australian English with the English spoken in India and Pakistan!

So if linguists can't agree, I see no reason why we need agree, either! 

Regarding *Mo'*, I think written dialogue is often spelled to specify particular pronunciations (which was important in the conversation between the girls).  A prime example of this sort of written dialogue can be found in Mark Twain's "Huckleberry Finn."  I cannot imagine Jim (the runaway slave) speaking in standard English - the story wouldn't have as much local colour, if he had!

Returning to the original conversation between the girls (which is what we all have been attempting to translate or at least clarify), ​I think the difference in pronunciation is used as a distinction/division between upper and lower class (which corresponds to the UK linguistic point of view, according to your link).


----------



## Verse

Vorrei aggiungere che, secondo me, potrebbe davvero essere una citazione della canzone di Notorius. Una marchesina snob che cita un rapper, col suo gergo di strada, può risultare sicuramente ridicola e imbarazzante. No?
In ogni caso, il "più grana meno grane" (già suggerito da Pat al post #9) è carino, ma niente affatto imbarazzante. Per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi di Nunou, credo che l'imbarazzo sia legato al senso della frase ma, ancor di più, alla sua forma (altrimenti non si spiegherebbe questo uso di mo').


----------



## You little ripper!

curiosone said:


> Returning to the original conversation between the girls (which is what we all have been attempting to translate or at least clarify), ​I think the difference in pronunciation is used as a distinction/division between upper and lower class (which corresponds to the UK linguistic point of view, according to your link).


Mo Money Mo Problems  is the name of a song by Notorius B.I.G., an African American rapper. The expression is probably a reference to that. I'm no expert, but the rest of the lyrics sound very 'black'. 

P.S. I see you've come to a similar conclusion, Verse.


----------



## Nunou

Verse said:


> Vorrei aggiungere che, secondo me, potrebbe davvero essere una citazione della canzone di Notorius. Una marchesina snob che cita un rapper, col suo gergo di strada, può risultare sicuramente ridicola e imbarazzante. No?
> ....



Se riesci a capire in che periodo è ambientato il romanzo, direi che questa è una possibilità da non escludere.


----------



## Verse

Sì, è ambientato ai giorni nostri.


----------

